# Steven Seagal - Master Of The Aikido



## MJS (Sep 15, 2010)

[yt]fH6HtkySiCQ[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Sep 16, 2010)

MJS said:


> [yt]fH6HtkySiCQ[/yt]


Some nice little vignettes in the middle of all this.  Thank you for posting Mike! Jenna


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2010)

Aikido embodies so much of the philosophy I've developed over the years in my studies of SD/MA (which have honestly been scant as far as MA but irregardless of that there was still much to have learned). 
Since I'm of mind now-a-days where I don't want anyone touching me unless I allow them, and I want any confrontation I'll find myself in to be over and done with quickly as possible with as little or as much damage possible/needed to put an end to it. Also with as little contact/force as possible/needed. 

Watching Segal I shake my head in wonder because it at times looks like those bogus "no-touch takedowns" we sometimes see and laugh at. Yet you know watching the guy he isn't bogus and those guys getting up again and again and again wouldn't be able to if he were seriously applying his art in a "for-real" situation. 

Love watching the (videos of the) man in the dojo because it's like watching a magician at work.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, very awesome.


----------

